# Does anyone sell 1/4 crickets in MA or CT?



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

I have placed a order for my crickets and I feel that their delay means certain death. I am located in Southbridge MA and I am wondering if anyone one knows of any pet stores that sells this size. I would like to know as if my crickets are dead tomorrow I will be making a run. Thank you. Cross fingers that they still or most of them make it.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Check Jabberwock Reptiles?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Try Jabberwock Reptiles in Winchester, MA. Call and ask for Steve (owner). He has crickets in all sizes including pinheads.

He has saved me more than once.

Good luck with your shipment.

Jabberwock Reptiles - Quality Reptiles and Supplies


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you guys. I will be visiting this store in the future. Lucky me that at least over half the crickets made it.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

see if a member on here has a culture of hydei you can have


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

As a precaution I ordered the flies too from Black Jungle and got them in fine.


----------

